# Game Violations



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There were three game violations in this weeks edition of our local paper in the court report. None of the violations were for resident hunters. Does this mean that non-resident hunters commit more game violations than resident hunters? I think the moral of the strory is evidently the resident hunter were just too smart to get caught!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No I would say they have better escape routes and local help from like minded induviduals. The James gang was impossible to corral due to local help. Bonnie & Clyde recieved assistance for there actions even after killing many law enforcement people. Then add the thought of having to live next to a bad person and many will not get involed for fear of retaliation. This leaves NR or out of area people a eaiser choice in reporting.

Please do not use isolated actions to stereo type NR. Like I have stated before most of these are not hunters and should not be given the privalge of being called one.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very well stated Ron, and appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Tough to say when I saw Residents guns getting pulled out of the G&F truck on Resident only(for exceeding their limit)...Maybe it's not that they aren't getting caught maybe it's they are starting to smarten up....

I've seen and herd of some locals getting caught!
Mav....


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Good call Mav, Res push the limits as well. :withstupid:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Why even bring this up as a Res, Non-res issue. I want to know someone that has never left this state and become a nonresident in another state for fishing, hunting, or whatever. Its getting old


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Res or non-res. If your dumb enough to do it, you deserve what you get!!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Sounds more like a sportsman/Idiot issue to me.

Sportsmen obey the laws and respect the resource, Idiots don't.

cootkiller


----------

